# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Some GOOD websites for VBA tutorial

## zaidu87

Please tell me some GOOD websites for learning VBA.. With good tutorial and samples

----------


## hecgroups

Lynda.com best to learn

----------


## zaidu87

any NON-VIDEO tutorial site??

----------


## JieJenn

google.com

----------


## Domski

http://www.contextures.com/index.html

Dom

----------


## royUK

Excel Forum

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...additions.html

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...additions.html

----------


## DiCaver

For begginers ... http://www.angelfire.com/biz7/julian...ans_macros.htm ...

Cheers, Marko

----------


## Shweta.Kapdekar

I am also the beginner in learning VBA but there is systematic & step by step learning of VBA on the following site

http://www.your-save-time-and-improv...-examples.html

Thanks & Regards,
Shweta

----------


## NewGuy OnBlock

http://www.davesexcel.com/

For another one.

----------

